# Wireless problems on HP mini 2140

## AddON

thx,

touchpad working  :Smile: 

One more problem and i think its the last one:

emerged net-wireless/broadcom-sta and net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

im connect to AP but cant get an ip via dhcp. if i put an ip by hand i cant ping the gateway.

wireless controller = broadcom bcm4322

AP conf wpa2-psk

----------

## DONAHUE

You might want to start a new thread at the networking forum. Hopefully attract a broadcom user.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-784766-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html may be your answer.

----------

## AddON

rebuilding kernel atm from your link specs.

wtf do i need Prism ???

was alrdy using:

  Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  ---> 

             Wireless LAN  ---> 

                            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

ill never buy broadcom again, just let them know about this also on broadcom site  :Sad: (

----------

## pilla

Split from X problems on HP mini 2140.

----------

## AddON

Its working now after:

<M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) 

 [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver   

<M>     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors   

<M>     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors 

Thanks

----------

